# 2005 OCR2 Headset



## iebobo (Jun 23, 2006)

Does anyone know what headset a 2005 OCR2 uses? Their website states "integrated", but it has cups and neither the IS2 or ZS2 work. I can't believe nobody out there makes a replacement.


----------



## nixonkimo (Aug 11, 2005)

As I know. The Orbit SPX from FSA can fit.


----------



## iebobo (Jun 23, 2006)

*FSA Orbit SPX??*

I can't find anyinformation on this. Their website has nothing and I don't get anything when I google it either. Any info on where I can get it?


----------



## nixonkimo (Aug 11, 2005)

Or try Orbit IS. It will be easily to find!


----------

